# Mossy Oak paneling



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello sportspeople.

I was at Pontiac Plywood today checking on some materials for a job I'm planning. While looking around I noticed that had a good size stack of Mossy Oak paneling up against the wall. It was $13.87 per sheet if I'm not mistaken.

Just though some of you might be interested in it for blinds.

If you're interested, I can get you their phone number.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i wonder how that would look in a cabin, it probably would look good if ya only used it on a limited area, say 1 wall.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

or even half the wall


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I have seen this paneling in Home Depot here in Gaylord. That may be a place to look. 

Chip


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Our ocal Menards store carries Mossy Oak too and I "think" the price was a little cheaper.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Home Depot has it here in saginaw too. It was like 14.95 a sheet or something like that.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I can see it now. Panel a room, put on my cammies, and "dissappear" for a while.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Sounds cool. I think I'll use it for wainscoting in my game room.


----------



## MI Duck Hunter (Aug 28, 2001)

I think Ron L. has the right idea.

MIDH


----------

